# Phrag Jerry Lee Fischer



## paphreek (Nov 23, 2017)

A second generation kovachii hybrid (besseae X Incan Treasure) made by Orchids, Limited. NS: 13.7 cm, PW: 4.0 cm.


[/UR

[url=https://postimages.org/]


----------



## monocotman (Nov 24, 2017)

The curse of photobucket strikes again.
I cannot see the photo.
You need to pay them lots and lots of cash!
David


----------



## abax (Nov 24, 2017)

I'd love to see this Phrag. Find another photo hosting site
and try again.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 25, 2017)

Much better!
Very nice flower. I’d love to get one but I cannot justify the asking price,
David


----------



## blondie (Nov 25, 2017)

thats a very nice bloom I like a lot


----------



## abax (Nov 25, 2017)

Acccckkkk! I still can't see the photo!


----------



## paphreek (Nov 25, 2017)

abax said:


> Acccckkkk! I still can't see the photo!



Just changed host sites.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2017)

That's a very nice flower!


----------



## terryros (Nov 26, 2017)

This cross by Orchids Limited was made using tetraploid besseae &lsquo;Rob&rsquo;s Choice&rsquo;, which helps the besseae dominate in color and shape. I think your shape and size is like most from this cross, buy yours is one of the reddest!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OrchidIsa (Nov 26, 2017)

Pretty!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing 6


----------



## abax (Nov 26, 2017)

splendid color, a very true red. Thank you for posting
the photo again. I'd love to have one like this!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 27, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2017)

That's a red red!


----------



## raymond (Dec 3, 2017)

very nice


----------

